# BlessedWithGoats Kidding Thread



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

I have two does, both mixes (Alpine/Saanen/Nubian, Alpine/Saanen), that were running with my Nigerian Dwarf buck since January, so I am hoping (and think!) that they both are pregnant and due starting in June!  This is super exciting, and it's also the first time for both my does and me!  Any advice for my first time kidding? Cookie is my brown and white Alpine/Saanen (avatar pic!), and Latte is my white Alpine/Saanen/Nubian.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 10, 2015)

OK before someone jumps in here with helpful advise, please allow me to put the beg in for pictures!  Do keep us posted on Cookie's and Latte's progress and more baby pictures too.
thanks!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

animalmom said:


> OK before someone jumps in here with helpful advise, please allow me to put the beg in for pictures!  Do keep us posted on Cookie's and Latte's progress and more baby pictures too.
> thanks!


Will do @animalmom! HopefulIy I can get pics of the girls up soon!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's some recent pics! 






Sweet, sweet Cookie!




Sorry, not the best pic of Latte.  She has full horns too. 




My Nigerian Dwarf Buck Bergamot!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh My!  What a handsome lad!  Your girls are charming too.  I like Latte's smile.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice goats!  We have a rabbit named Latte


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you @animalmom and @Hens and Roos! AM, thank you for the nice complement about Bergie!  HaR, that's neat! What color is she?
Got more pics of the girls and Bergie today... hopefully will post some soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Thank you @animalmom and @Hens and Roos! AM, thank you for the nice complement about Bergie!  HaR, that's neat! What color is she?
> Got more pics of the girls and Bergie today... hopefully will post some soon!



Our Latte is a Californian


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's some more pics!  Sometimes they look more pregnant than others... 








(She's standing under a branch of a Hawthorne bush) 

And esp. for you, @animalmom...


----------



## animalmom (Apr 15, 2015)

There is just something about The Berg, or The Bergarino, if you are not into the brevity thing!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 15, 2015)

Aww, thanks @animalmom! I appreciate your kind words!  I usually end up giving them a nickname, often it is shorter than their full name.  Sometimes not though...  Like sometimes I will call Latte Lottie-girl.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 15, 2015)

My biggest piece of advice is if you feel something is not right or off when girls are laboring, follow your instinct and take a feel around.  Make sure you look up natural kidding position pictures and what to do with malpresentation. Close your eyes and visualize it. Try not to break any water while youre checking if it hasnt already broke.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you @Sweetened! I have seen pictures of how they're supposed to come out, with nose and forelegs first, and I also stumbled across this website (http://www.gryphontor.com/youre-kidding---dont-panic.html), that maybe one of you had mentioned for how they should NOT come out...  I don't have any firsthand experience though.  That scares me, about something going wrong... I do have a friend nearby that has been there for me in the past, and I'm sure she will be able to help me if I need her, and I also have you wonderful BYH people!  I'll do my best for sure, and if something is not right, I'll have to go in and help her! Thanks again for your advice!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't forget to charge your camera so you can spoil us with pictures.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 1, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Don't forget to charge your camera so you can spoil us with pictures.


 Lol Pearce! I'll try to remember to take it out with me!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 8, 2015)

Kidding could possibly start this week!!  and !!  So exciting!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 8, 2015)

Good Luck , we have a few weeks to go yet!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks @Hens and Roos! Best wishes to you too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 9, 2015)

Got fresh batteries for my camera @Pearce Pastures!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 10, 2015)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 11, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Getting closer!!!


 Yes!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

Cookie completely surprised me and had her baby today!!! Her approximate due date was June 20th! She had a beautiful healthy little girl that I named Buttercup! Miss Buttercup weighed about 6 lbs 2 oz a couple of hours after birth! 




I am so thankful and excited! God has surely Blessed me with this little girl! She is a miracle.  Cookie was butted around in the earlier stages of her pregnancy by two of our other goats, and this baby still survived!!
And what makes this even more special for me, personally?? Cookie, _my favorite goat_, had the _first kid_ I've ever had, and it's a _girl_!! 
Momma and baby are both doing well... thanks be to God!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

I would love the baby if it was a boy too, but since it's a girl I'll almost surely keep her!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 12, 2015)

Awwwww! A huge congrats to you and Cookie! 

I know you have been so excited, I am so glad she had a doeling! And yes, I know you will be keeping that baby!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats
What a pretty girl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Awwwww! A huge congrats to you and Cookie!
> 
> I know you have been so excited, I am so glad she had a doeling! And yes, I know you will be keeping that baby!


 Thanks @Goat Whisperer!!! She is such a sweet beautiful baby! I couldn't ask for a better first baby and first kidding! Cookie had her all cleaned off by the time I got there!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats
> What a pretty girl


 Thanks @OneFineAcre!!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 12, 2015)

She is adorable  and you will be keeping her...and so the addiction begins.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Awwww.....so cute!!!  Congratulations and a girl keeper....awesome


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks @babsbag and @bonbean01!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 13, 2015)

Today Latte gave birth to a handsome healthy young buckling, whom we're calling Buddy for the time being! Not sure if his name will change or not.  He weighed 5 lbs 10 oz a couple of hours after birth! He loves to eat!! Pictures coming soon hopefully!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2015)

Cool


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 13, 2015)

It's gonna be hard to part with him! He likes me already I think... wishful thinking?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 13, 2015)

Buddy! And my friend and I got to see him being born!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats! 

Yeah....He likes you already, you must keep him too 

Glad there were no difficulty's during delivery!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats!  That's awesome!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 14, 2015)

What a handsome lad!  He's a keeper that's for sure.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cookie looks just like a fainter buckling we had, only he was polled, marble blue eyed and silky. I still have no idea why we got rid of our fainter pair, and for only $200. Ugh. The doe was also marble blue eyed, with tri and polled genetics. I never even bred them. UGH. Lol. Adorable babies! Love Buddy's eye color with the white coat.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 15, 2015)

JayRo626 said:


> Cookie looks just like a fainter buckling we had, only he was polled, marble blue eyed and silky. I still have no idea why we got rid of our fainter pair, and for only $200. Ugh. The doe was also marble blue eyed, with tri and polled genetics. I never even bred them. UGH. Lol. Adorable babies! Love Buddy's eye color with the white coat.


 Aww! I'm sure they must have been pretty goats!!  Thanks! I love his eye color too, it's blue with brown on the edges!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 15, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Congrats


 Thanks!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats on the babies!!! they are dolls!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 15, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! I'm sure they must have been pretty goats!!  Thanks! I love his eye color too, it's blue with brown on the edges!



Wouldn't that be marble blue too? Or, are his eyes just blue, turning brown? Marble blue is like, blue with specks of brown in it. It's really pretty and cool looking.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 15, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Congrats on the babies!!! they are dolls!


 Thanks Samantha!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 15, 2015)

JayRo626 said:


> Wouldn't that be marble blue too? Or, are his eyes just blue, turning brown? Marble blue is like, blue with specks of brown in it. It's really pretty and cool looking.


 Idk honestly... It's like blue right next to the pupil with a ring of brown around the blue  That would be neat to see one with marble blue eyes!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 16, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Idk honestly... It's like blue right next to the pupil with a ring of brown around the blue  That would be neat to see one with marble blue eyes!



https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8346/8189141912_4c06bf6034_z.jpg

Here's an example of a goat with marble blue eyes.(Not mine) Do his look kind of like that? Our had blue eyes with flecks of brown in them.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 16, 2015)

JayRo626 said:


> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8346/8189141912_4c06bf6034_z.jpg
> 
> Here's an example of a goat with marble blue eyes.(Not mine) Do his look kind of like that? Our had blue eyes with flecks of brown in them.


 Yeah! Something like that, just more blue than brown!  Your goat sounds like it had cool eyes!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats on the little ones - and glad you got to see one born, it's amazing isn't it?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 16, 2015)

Moms and babies all doing good today?
Is it hot where you are?
I've got a doe due in a week and I'm very concerned with the heat here
Wouldn't have expected this heat in June


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 16, 2015)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats on the little ones - and glad you got to see one born, it's amazing isn't it?


 Thank you! I agree, it's so neat to see them being born!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 16, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Moms and babies all doing good today?
> Is it hot where you are?
> I've got a doe due in a week and I'm very concerned with the heat here
> Wouldn't have expected this heat in June


Thanks OFA! Momma and babies are doing wonderful! I let them out this morning before I went to work, and the babies were playing together! So cute to see them hop-skipping around!!
It's not too hot here in Upper Michigan yet, it was pretty nice today, a little cooler towards evening, but nice. 
Aww! Hoping for warm temperatures when your doe kids, rather than hot!  Please keep us updated on your doe's kidding!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow! It's time to start the kidding thread for this upcoming Spring already! I'm already excited and looking forward to more kids! 
This year I have Cookie, Latte, and Basil to breed; Buttercup is not old enough, and she may grow some more, so we'll see.  Cookie was bred to Bergamot, the Nigerian Dwarf, and hopefully is due the beginning of April!  Latte and Basil will both hopefully be bred to my Alpine/Oberhasli buck Ashton.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

Update: Latte and Basil were both bred to Ashton, so hopefully all three of my girls are due in April!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 28, 2015)

I will be watching


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! 
This will be my second year having kids born, the second year for two of my does, and the first time for Basil.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 28, 2015)

So what are you planning to do with the kids? Keeping? Selling?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 30, 2015)

I might do both, and I'd like to maybe raise one for meat!  I'd like to keep a doeling out of Basil, and maybe Latte, but when they're born, I'll probably want to keep them all! LOL Goat math at work! (I know I can't keep them all! )


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 30, 2015)

Basil!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 30, 2015)

Basil is adorable!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 30, 2015)

Aww, thanks @Goat Whisperer!  I've been quite fond of her lately!


----------



## SallyInIndiana (Dec 1, 2015)

I think my first kidding of the season will be close to Christmas.  It was not a planned mating but the doe escaped.  So now I'm a bit nervous, not only about the weather being too cold but also how the rest of the herd will treat the new kids.  I had planned to pull the does out a week before kidding but the back up shed is not the best for cold weather.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2015)

Congratulations! Aww, Christmas babies!! 
Do you have some little jackets you could use on the kids? I think some people have done this... @OneFineAcre, I believe you had advice on keeping little one's warm?
Best wishes for you, momma goat, and the kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Congratulations! Aww, Christmas babies!!
> Do you have some little jackets you could use on the kids? I think some people have done this... @OneFineAcre, I believe you had advice on keeping little one's warm?
> Best wishes for you, momma goat, and the kids!


Actually what I do is probably not the best solution if the shed isn't great
Maybe someone can pull up the link to how to make the kid hut out of the plastic barrel
I'll see if I can find it when  I'm back on my computer 
That's by far the best option


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 1, 2015)

I put dog jackets on mine. You can get them from Walmart for under $5 each. The xx small & x small are great for the nigerian dwarf kids. I have a bunch of fabric to make some, I keep telling myself I'm going to have a bunch of them made before kidding. Thing is kidding starts next month   

Although, my favorite alternative is to bring em in the house  I bottle feed anyway and there ain't nothing cuter then the sound of baby goats running on the wood floor 

ETA: here is a warming barrel. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/by-request-the-warming-barrel-pics-have-been-uploaded.7830/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I put dog jackets on mine. You can get them from Walmart for under $5 each. The xx small & x small are great for the nigerian dwarf kids. I have a bunch of fabric to make some, I keep telling myself I'm going to have a bunch of them made before kidding. Thing is kidding starts next month
> 
> Although, my favorite alternative is to bring em in the house  I bottle feed anyway and there ain't nothing cuter then the sound of baby goats running on the wood floor
> 
> ...



That warming barrel is the best, particularly if it's really cold.
This is what I do in the teens, but I've got a pretty good barn and they are in a stall.
I use one of those clamp on lights from Lowes and a 150 watt regular bulb, not a heat lamp.  And I use a lot of zip ties to secure the light and the cords, I don't just clamp it on.
The pan holds heat too.  But, the main thing is if you have a pan in the stall, they will get in it.   When I first put the light up, they didn't get under it they got in the pan.  So, I moved the pan underneath.


----------



## SallyInIndiana (Dec 2, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I put dog jackets on mine. You can get them from Walmart for under $5 each. The xx small & x small are great for the nigerian dwarf kids. I have a bunch of fabric to make some, I keep telling myself I'm going to have a bunch of them made before kidding. Thing is kidding starts next month
> 
> Although, my favorite alternative is to bring em in the house  I bottle feed anyway and there ain't nothing cuter then the sound of baby goats running on the wood floor
> 
> ...



How do you handle the clean up of the little kids?  are there goat diapers I don't know about?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2015)

SallyInIndiana said:


> How do you handle the clean up of the little kids?  are there goat diapers I don't know about?



when we brought kids into the house, we set up some plastic gates we had and put old towels down for them to lay on- we changed them out couple times a day to keep dry and clean.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Update: Latte and Basil were both bred to Ashton, so hopefully all three of my girls are due in April!



Awesome!   If our buck did his job we should be kidding in April too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 2, 2015)

SallyInIndiana said:


> How do you handle the clean up of the little kids?  are there goat diapers I don't know about?


I don't put diapers on my goats. Some folks do though 
For the first few days they are mostly in a pack N play, large plastic bin (WITHOUT lid), dog crate etc. and come out at feeding time. So its not like they are running about the house all day. After I know they are good and strong they live outside. 

I really like having large pee pads for dogs. Makes changing the bedding much easier and cuts down on having to constantly wash towels.

We have a friend who put down old sheets/blankets in her mud room and would wash it daily (only 2 bottle babies). She was actually able to litter train the kids


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 2, 2015)

Pig farrowing mats are also good for keeping kids warm! Its much safer then a heat lamp!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 28, 2016)

So excited to see this thread and wait for the pictures...

I fondly remember my Grandmother's herd of 20+ Nubians all giving birth in a TWO WEEK SPAN! I miss those days..so ready for us to start raising goats hopefully by the middle of the year. But for now....I sit here and wait for the cuteness. Best wishes for successful kiddings!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 28, 2016)

HomesteaderWife said:


> So excited to see this thread and wait for the pictures...
> 
> I fondly remember my Grandmother's herd of 20+ Nubians all giving birth in a TWO WEEK SPAN! I miss those days..so ready for us to start raising goats hopefully by the middle of the year. But for now....I sit here and wait for the cuteness. Best wishes for successful kiddings!



Aww, Thank you @HomesteaderWife!! 
Wow, 20 in 2 weeks!! That must have been fun!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 1, 2016)

Cookie is due around the 4th of April, Basil on the 12th, and Latte around the 16th! And miss Buttercup got into the buck pen, and I think got bred by her sire, Bergamot. :T Her kids will probably be used for meat, if Bergamot is their sire as well.  She's due May 31st.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

You will be kidding around the same time as us in April!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh neat!! How many will you have kidding?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

we have 4 does this time around- Maggie is up 1st- end of March thru April 3rd...if I remember correctly, then Obie, then Melanie and Coco....we stand a good chance of doubling our herd again!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2016)

All it would take is a trip and maybe a quad, and you could TRIPLE your herd!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> All it would take is a trip and maybe a quad, and you could TRIPLE your herd!



we have 9 goats currently right now so maybe not triple- only 2 does are looking wide right now....


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 2, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Cookie is due around the 4th of April, Basil on the 12th, and Latte around the 16th! And miss Buttercup got into the buck pen, and I think got bred by her sire, Bergamot. :T Her kids will probably be used for meat, if Bergamot is their sire as well.  She's due May 31st.



Two of our goats are due in April too! The 6th and 16th.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Aww! That's cool!! How many do you have kidding total this year?

Our April kidding party is growing!  Members so far: @Goatgirl47 @Hens and Roos and myself!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 2, 2016)

Three goats are confirmed bred (including Clover), and Magnolia might be bred, and if she is, she's due in May. So, four goats to kid this year (hopefully)!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Yay!! Love baby goats!


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 2, 2016)

Meredith should be due April 28th or if she's late then may 9th at the latest April 28th is day 146 for her


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Aww, cool!
April kidding members: 4!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 2, 2016)

3 of my 7 does kidded in nice weather ... we had snow & cold a week ago.... but, 1/29 twin bucks, 2/1 twin bucks & trip bucks.
Yes, 7 boys!!!   Ahhhh...easy births, 2 were FF, one with trips.

So, have had a couple busy days checking everyone to be sure they were nursing, moms ok, etc.  

As Latestarter said, double herd in no time.

Other 4 are due -- maybe late March.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2016)

7 boys! Oh man... Hope all the rest are girls for ya!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations on the new kids! Glad everyone is doing well! @Mini Horses


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! That's cool!! How many do you have kidding total this year?
> 
> Our April kidding party is growing!  Members so far: @Goatgirl47 @Hens and Roos and myself!



ME TOO!  Just 2 does due.



Mini Horses said:


> 3 of my 7 does kidded in nice weather ... we had snow & cold a week ago.... but, 1/29 twin bucks, 2/1 twin bucks & trip bucks.
> Yes, 7 boys!!!   Ahhhh...easy births, 2 were FF, one with trips.
> 
> So, have had a couple busy days checking everyone to be sure they were nursing, moms ok, etc.
> ...



Congrats! And although I love the boys...   

and  .

Did you use the same buck on those 3 does?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 3, 2016)

Same on all 7does bred.   He does have female sperm  have some daughters here & other farms.    We will see how it goes later.   Just not a great market for boys, moneywise.     He makes beautiful babies tho.....very typy, smooth, wide bodies and heavy milking background.  He's reg mini-nub.

I see some great pets being taken to the chicken swaps this summer.   Maybe even some marketed for Easter cookouts.
The trips are 5th gen mini Nubians...they may miss the banding procedure.  Not sure yet.

Such is life with livestock.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> ME TOO!  Just 2 does due.


Yay!! 


Love baby goaties!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats! sounds like it will work out one way or another.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 3, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Same on all 7does bred.   He does have female sperm  have some daughters here & other farms.    We will see how it goes later.   Just not a great market for boys, moneywise.     He makes beautiful babies tho.....very typy, smooth, wide bodies and heavy milking background.  He's reg mini-nub.
> 
> I see some great pets being taken to the chicken swaps this summer.   Maybe even some marketed for Easter cookouts.
> The trips are 5th gen mini Nubians...they may miss the banding procedure.  Not sure yet.
> ...



Mini-Nubians! I love them... I don't have one though, I was going to get one, but instead I fell in love with an Alpine doe, and so of course, I got her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 23, 2016)

Picture update!  Anyone want to guess how many they'll have?

Cookie, due April 4th, 2nd freshener





Basil, due April 12th, first freshener




Latte, due April 16th, second freshener




Buttercup, due May 31, First freshener


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2016)

Twins for all!  Cookie maybe trips.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd love twins or trips! I'd love the single babies too, lol, I'll take whatever God gives me!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 24, 2016)

I have no guesses but wantted to say they all look very healthy and happy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 24, 2016)

Let's see.
Cookie: 3 doelings
Basil: single buckling
Latte: 2 bucklings
Buttercup: single doeling

That is a rather random guess


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok, I have a question please.  Which side are the babies carried on? I've been thinking the left, but is this incorrect?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2016)

LOL I do that all the time... I think wow she is getting big and then I go... wait left side? right side? Oh yeah... right side. 

It is funny because you will see all this movement on the left and it seems the left is always so big... but nope RIGHT SIDE! 

I think the bigger their babies grow the more the left side sticks out. 
All that baby weight pushing in.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 25, 2016)

Not to sound obtuse, but is that the goat's right side, or your right when facing the goat? (Sorry, I'm a theater person, stage right, stage left, is different from the director's right and left)


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2016)

goat's right side


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Southern!  Lol, silly me... 
Thanks @Pamela for asking that question! It's not silly, it's a good question!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2016)

Silly you? LOL Silly me too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## newbiekat (Feb 27, 2016)

I have heard the saying "Rugrats on the right, Lunch on the left"


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks @newbiekat! I use that now to remember... "lunch on the left" lol!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2016)

Cookie had twin doelings on Friday!!
Callidora was first (pictured on the right), and Shaya was second (on the left)!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness - so cute! Congratulations! 

Keepers?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats!!! What cuties


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats! They're beautiful! Hope you're going to keep them


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone!! No, I don't think I'll be keeping these girls.  Their dad is a Nigerian Dwarf, and I'd like to go towards bigger goats, so I'll likely be selling them.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

Awwww...  Bigger goats are good too!   MORE goats are the BEST though


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 4, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> MORE goats are the BEST though


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol @Latestarter!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't tell the addicts. You're selling goats! 

They're cute though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks!  They're so sweet!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 4, 2016)

Um big mistake. Keep them you will regret selling them.
Just sayin'

They are gorgeous!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol! They are very sweet...  Ty!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2016)

Basil had twin bucklings! They are both mostly white, with some face coloring, and one has some brown body markings as well!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice. I'm sure you'd have preferred doelings though... Waiting on pics


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

@Southern by choice has guessed it so far... twins for all! All three that have kidded had twins! Latte had twin bucklings last Saturday; such a surprise, I thought she'd only have one!
So, without further ado, pictures!!
This is Hans, he's one of the bucklings of Basil's




Latte's buckling Zane



Latte's buckling Zebediah, a keeper


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, Zebediah _is_ a keeper!
Zane looks like he has a nice topline though. 
Hans was too busy for a clear shot.  Brat


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

And Southern? 'Member how you told me I'd regret selling the twin girls? Yep, I've decided to keep Shaya...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

@Poka_Doodle, your guess for Latte was correct, twin bucklings!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2016)

LOL I was looking back at the pics and wanted to ask.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

Even though she may end up being smaller (she's at least 1/2 Nigie), she's such a sweetie!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2016)

Even though you're keeping her, you can STILL get some more BIG goats  Just sayin...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol, I've bought an Alpine doeling recently, Lord Willing I'll get her in May!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 20, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Poka_Doodle, your guess for Latte was correct, twin bucklings!


Wow, that was a random guess


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2016)

Good guess!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

CONGRATS!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 25, 2016)

Buttercup had a precious, tiny boy this afternoon! 4 lbs 3 oz. He's so cute and tiny! His name is Donatello, which means gift.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 25, 2016)

Oh my! He's a doll!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 25, 2016)

Thank you @Ferguson K!!  I think he's the smallest kid I've ever had!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 26, 2016)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Latestarter (May 26, 2016)

What a handsome little fella! Congrats on the addition!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 26, 2016)

Congrats! LOVE his coloring!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

Thank you @Poka_Doodle @Latestarter and @Samantha drawz!! He is doing very well, and Buttercup is an excellent mother! I love that little guy!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2016)

Congrats!!  What a cutie


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

Thank you @Hens and Roos! He is precious!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2016)

Are you keeping him??


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

I'm not sure yet, to be honest! If I did, he would be a pet, otherwise I would probably either give him to my brother, or sell him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw this post of when Calli and Shaya were born, as I was going through this thread.  my baby girls. They were wonderful!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ad-buttercup-kidded.31021/page-11#post-421526



Southern by choice said:


> Um big mistake. Keep them you will regret selling them.
> Just sayin'
> 
> They are gorgeous!


You were right @Southern by choice! I am glad I had them while I did.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 23, 2018)

I am very excited and looking forward to kidding; Lord Willing Josie is due June 15th!
Josie is 75% American Alpine I believe (I will have to check her papers), and the buck, Leo, is French Alpine. Both are sweet goats! First two pics are of Josie, third is of Leo.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2018)

So very excited for you!


----------



## rosti (Jan 24, 2018)

Yay, I can hardly wait to see those kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2018)

So excited!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 25, 2018)

Following... everything goes well with Josie and you get doelings!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you all for sharing the excitement/for your kind words!


----------



## TAH (Jan 25, 2018)

So excited for you. 

such pretty goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh how Exciting!!!....I bet they will be some Wonderful looking little Cuties.......tho, it seems June is so far away right now....that's a long time for the Anticipation to build in their arrival....I wouldn't be able to contain myself that long....


----------



## RoahT (Jan 26, 2018)

Aww, such cute goats, the babies will be adorable!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 9, 2018)

About 3 more months Lord Willing till Josie is due! I am looking forward to her kidding!

If she has doe(s) I plan (Lord Willing) on retaining them, and if buck(s) I plan on raising them for meat.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> View attachment 44791


She's pretty.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you @MiniSilkys!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

What is she? I forgot to ask that!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 11, 2018)

She is registerable 75% Alpine!  I think she is technically Alpine but her Grandma was registered NOA? So she is only registerable 75%.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 12, 2018)

Alpines are very pretty. Do you have many colors? I have pygmy mixes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 12, 2018)

I have another doe that is brown and white, and my buck is black and white.  I have another buck, a Nigie mix, that is black, white, and brown. 

How about you?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a mostly tan pygmy buck and 1 year old female, and a mostly black and tan female and two 12 day old kids a buck and doe. Their pictures are on my mini silkys kidding 2018 thread


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 11, 2018)

Zeke was born yesterday, son of Leo and Josie... he was born a month early, and did not survive. He was dead when I found him.

Words cannot describe the sadness I feel. I know things like this can happen, but it's still so sad.

I'm thankful Josie is alive and well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 12, 2018)

So sorry!


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Sorry BWG... Glad to hear mom is OK.


----------



## RoahT (May 16, 2018)




----------

